# 3.9 final drive



## Dwnshift (Aug 6, 2003)

It has been undergoing testing and what a difference. Will have more information available next week.
Cheers
[email protected]


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Welcome dwnshift to my home forum. I see you and jason have trickled on over from my350z keep up the good work and the info coming. :thumbup: on the new final drive.


----------



## Dwnshift (Aug 6, 2003)

Glad to be here!

Spread the word!


----------

